# Sudden eczema/face rash from cold weather...



## Vermillion (Mar 12, 2005)

My little one is 12 months, has never had any skin issues or allergies until now. We went out to run errands a few nights ago and it was COLD. It was his first time out in under 20 degree weather. Well, that night shortly after being out his skin broke out in a red, bumpy rash in a few places. A couple spots on his forehead and a little on his nose/side of nose/ cheek. It looked better by the next night. I assumed possible food allergy, or contact with my soap, but since it was getting better I figured I'd just keep an eye on it. Well, we went out again when it was bitter and cold and windy, as soon as the wind hit his face he started breaking out again! He was exposed for less than a minute, from the store to the car, and his face looked awful. Still does! Dry, red, bumpy skin all over his forehead and one cheek and down the side of his chin. All on one side of his face! The side the wind hit the worst, I'm assuming?!

It isn't bothering him at all, luckily, but it looks so angry and I'm not sure what, if anything I should be putting on it. It's started to flake in spots now.

Any advice would be much appreciated!

ETA: Breast milk seemed to make it better at first, but then it got bad again. Coconut oil which I use for everything seemed to make it worse, but maybe it would have gotten worse anyway...


----------



## Vermillion (Mar 12, 2005)

Ok, upon further searching I found this link for seborrheic dermatitis and it looks EXACTLY like the pic in the upper right corner. http://www.skinsight.com/infant/seborrheicDermatitisPediatric.htm

The upper left picture for contact dermatitis looks about right, too...

http://www.skinsight.com/infant/irritantContactDermatitis.htm


----------



## hippiemombian (Jun 5, 2011)

I don't live in super cold weather, but when it gets chilly here (in the 30's) my skin starts to freak out too. I have found that sleeping with a cool mist humidifier going seems to help some.

This is a good blog to check out. Her daughter struggles with eczema and she create the recipe I hyperlinked when store bought stuff wasn't working anymore.


----------



## Vermillion (Mar 12, 2005)

Thank you! That recipe looks great. I've had shea butter recommended a few times already and was thinking about trying it, so this looks good!


----------



## JRoberge (Dec 3, 2012)

This happens my kids as well and my son battles chronic eczema in other parts of his body as well. The best thing to do is hydrate the skin before you head outdoors to prevent winter chaffing and hydrate again once you come indoors. If you try shea butter make sure it's raw and unrefined - otherwise all the nutrients are removed. Virgin coconut oil is great as well. We've been using Manuka Honey Skin Cream lately and are just in love with it.

Good luck!


----------



## sbgrace (Sep 22, 2004)

I wouldn't assume allergies. Make sure there is no drool/moisture on his face when he goes out and lube up before going out. My son was pretty reactive to some things in creams...if you see increasing symptoms after using something try switching.


----------



## Katc8910 (Dec 17, 2008)

I use this http://www.bubbleandbee.com/servlet/the-172/Unscented-100-pct--Organic-Body/Detail (they sell it in 8 oz too) and/or Terressentials pure cocoa butter (for some reason I can't get the site to work now - http://www.terressentials.com/) for my 3 year old who has eczema. I make sure to cover all exposed skin before heading outside in the winter. At home, after a bath (warm, but not hot), I slather it on when her skin is still wet to seal in the moisture. During the summer months, her skin is perfectly smooth and soft, but when the temps drop and the air gets dry, the skin problems come back. Humidifiers, BTW, do hot help her.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2015)

I'm sorry to get back to this in 2 years but my 11 yr old gets very bad rash on her face from the cold. She seems sensitive to coconut oil and she is allergic to tree nuts. Any recommendation that can work?


Thank you so much!


----------



## Asiago (Jul 1, 2009)

Any allergy to lanolin? 
Lansinoh nipple cream is like glue, it doesn't rub off easily and is also helpful for very chapped lips. If you apply it while the skin is still moist it may seal in some moisture.
https://www.lansinoh.com/products/hpa-lanolin
Can she eat fish oil?
I've found quite a difference in my skin after regularly taking a spoonful of Cod Liver Oil. I buy the lemon Carlson's.
Lastly, castor oil. It's oily though but it really stays put (again, apply while skin is wet).
Castor is derived from seeds, not nuts, but you should likely make sure she is not allergic. Good luck.


----------



## AmberSunsetGlory (Nov 19, 2014)

You might try this:





It's Hyland's Calendula Ointment. Homeopathic. 
Hope it helps!


----------



## Katc8910 (Dec 17, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> I'm sorry to get back to this in 2 years but my 11 yr old gets very bad rash on her face from the cold. She seems sensitive to coconut oil and she is allergic to tree nuts. Any recommendation that can work?
> 
> Thank you so much!


Weleda calendula ointment and Weleda mallow cream work well for us.


----------



## Labertine (Feb 11, 2015)

I use a lotion called Stokolan. It's not cheap compared to the more common brands but it works well enough to justify the price. I've used it to help cracked heels and fingers, cold weather rashes, and diaper rash too.


----------

